# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Dit is mijn Lijf zoekt patiënten met staar

## Palm Plus

Voor het medische RTL4 televisieprogramma _Dit is mijn Lijf_ zoeken we patiënten met staar. Is bij u staar geconstateerd en moet u daaraan geopereerd worden, meld u zich dan aan!

Er zijn ook behandelingen mogelijk waardoor u meteen van uw leesbril af bent.

Wordt u door de redactie en onze oogspecialisten geselecteerd, dan krijgt u op korte termijn een operatie in de oogkliniek van de Bergman Clinics.

De operatie zal gefilmd worden voor het programma. Verder komt u voor en na de operatie naar de _Dit is mijn Lijf_ studio in Hilversum voor opnames.

Wilt u op zeer korte termijn door een van de beste oogartsen van Nederland geopereerd worden, meld u zich dan nu aan via _[email protected]_ of bel naar 035 677 46 90.

----------

